# data is killing me



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have Time Warner and they offer hot spots and helps w/ the WIFI. Does anyone have some tips on how to save data? 

The only good tip I'm aware of is to park the car in front of stores that offer free WIFI


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

T-mobile had 10GB+everything else (voice, text etc) for $30


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, get Sprint


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, look into T-Mobile. If you're streaming music, T-Mobile will not charge data for a good many services like Pandora, Spotify, etc.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

T-Mobile


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I've got a grandfathered Verizon unlimited data plan.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I've got a grandfathered Verizon unlimited data plan.


Here's your cookie.

T-Mobile also recommended.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I've got a grandfathered Verizon unlimited data plan.


Doesn't help the OP at all.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I switched from Verizon to T-Mobile just because of this, as well as all free roaming (data, text, speech) while overseas! The cool thing with T-Mobile is no matter what Data plan you sign up, they will never charge you to go over. They simply provide extra data at a slower speed. Saves me tons of money.


----------

